# Nose Art going digital



## TheMustangRider (Apr 14, 2011)

I found this digital paintings while surfing on the internet some days ago and although their creator was not a dedicated WWII aviation artist, he did a superb job with these using photoshop.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 15, 2011)

They look so thrilling!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2011)

Alas the artist is dead.  They were a big hit among the Il2 crowd.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, Glen Angus 1970-2007.
Great loss of great talent...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 15, 2011)

Some of the warbird owners have gone with decals instead of actual painted nose art these days.


----------



## TheMustangRider (Apr 15, 2011)

Shinpachi said:


> Oh, Glen Angus 1970-2007.
> Great loss of great talent...


 
I agree with you Shinpachi.
It's very sad to see talented artists go when they are still so young; you can't stop to think of what kind of paintings that they would have created later in their years is forever lost.


----------



## rochie (Apr 15, 2011)

my avatar is a G.Angus !


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2011)

Certainly a great talent and a real shame to see he has past so soon.


----------



## TheMustangRider (Apr 15, 2011)

Echoing Rochie's post, here are the remaining paintings that I managed to find.
They are part of a collection of paintings he called "Victory Gal Series", Glen Angus was truly a gifted artist.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's a link to Glen Angus' art blog. CGPortfolio - Glen Angus It has some of his work on it. I don't know what percentage of it is there, it may be all of it but I kinda doubt it.


----------



## armadillomaster (Apr 21, 2011)

Anyone know if you can buy those as prints anywhere? Or any website that would make it into a poster?


----------



## TheMustangRider (Apr 24, 2011)

armadillomaster said:


> Anyone know if you can buy those as prints anywhere? Or any website that would make it into a poster?


 
He mentioned on his CG portfolio that he sold them as prints, but since he passed away some years ago; I really don't know who might have the rights to sell them.


----------

